# 22/45 MKIII question



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a Ruger 22/45 Mark III Target Model Bull Barrell

A small irritant I can live with- but a question about it none the less

It’s got the Black Synthetic grip. I really enjoy shooting it but after a couple trips to the range I feel like the whole grip is kind of "skinny". 

I'd like a more full feeling in my hand. It looks like the entire bottom half of the gun would have to be replaced in order to get a more hefty grip feeling and that probably isn't practical for a plinker. Thought I'd ask anyway- 
Is there anything practical I can do with the grip ?
Thanks folks 
Tim


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I use a rubber grip on my Mark iii. Makes the grip fatter and easy to hold on to. Check out Hugue or Pachmayr grips, they work the best for me.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just change the grips out for differ ones. LOTS of different ones available.


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

*Hogue Grips*



TimF said:


> Got a Ruger 22/45 Mark III Target Model Bull Barrell
> 
> A small irritant I can live with- but a question about it none the less
> 
> ...


I put big fat Hogue rubber grips on mine. The ones with the thumb rest built in. Really made a difference. Easy to hold, and improved my accuracy.
Dale


----------

